# Punition ou mauvaise gestion



## Djedelyon (5 Novembre 2012)

Petit message juste pour indiquer que je sors de chez darty bron ( à côté de Lyon) et  il n ont pas d iPad mini de présentation! Le vendeur me dit qu aucun darty Lyon n as d appareil de présentation! Alors que boulanger qui est 500 mètres après à un iPad mini noir en demo! Est ce une punition de la vente d iPad avant la date!!! ( ps: je n ai pas eu le temps de passer chez auchan pour voir s il en avait!)


----------



## Madalvée (5 Novembre 2012)

Sur le site de Darty comme sur celui de Boulanger tu peux voir qui l'a en stock, et on peut dire que c'est clairsemé, je pense donc que la situation chez toi est un pur hasard. Chez moi c'est le désert, mais de soutes façons j'attends le modèle 3G.


----------



## Djedelyon (5 Novembre 2012)

Je ne parlais pas du stock mais des appareils de démonstration, darty avait des appareils en stock mais n avait pas reçu de la part d Apple leur appareil de demo!


----------

